# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Would like to learn some Arabic......

## boisebret

I only speak (American) English, and some (Hoch-Deutsch) German.  I'd like to learn other languages!

----------


## a true arab

You are must welcome,
By the way Arabic is a language spoken by more than 300 millions in more than 26 countries. It is a language of science and litterature and it is the language of brilliant poets and many masterpieces such as arabian nights. You can try amazonwere you will find valublae stuff. If you havwe any questions.I will be glad to answer you.

----------


## DDT

Please, if you don't mind me asking you, True Arab, but where do the words of your signature come from?
"I become jealous
of my words when
I say them to you
and you like them
but not me." 
I find these words to be exotic, they mystify me. I am facinated by the the mind of one who would think such a thing.

----------

Hi 
DDT, 
I read it some where in an arab poem and I was facing the same siuation so these words found there way into my heart and they became my signature.

----------


## a true arab

Hi 
Iwas not loggin in.   ::   
DDT,  
I read it some where in an arab poem and I was facing the same siuation so these words found there way into my heart and they became my signature.  
Back to top

----------


## DDT

Yes True Arab, I spoke of these words to my sister and she was eqally impressed. If this is a sample of Arabic thinking I will take your advice and look into Arab literature.

----------

Of course,
DDT
the arabic poetry is one of the most eloquent ones and many european orientalists mentioned this fact in there books. Beside arabic is a widely spoken language and one of the oldest languages ever.

----------


## brett

Bandwagon jumper ahead!
I'll join the precesion od admirers. 
I become jealous 
of my words when 
i say them to you 
and you like them 
but not me. 
Beautiful. Very thoughtful and deeply sad.  ::  I love this poem.
I don't know why, but it reminds me of another poem. Not Arabic. It's by a musical group called Opals, originally. I know it from Mazzy Star. I'm thinking of putting it as my signature if I ever decide to use one. 
The way you drop
Is like a stone
Making like you're flying
But you've just been thrown. 
It's probably the singer's mood that is why it reminds me of the other peom, not the words themselves. She's very soul-searching when she sings.  ::

----------

Hello/freedom - selam 
How are you - Kef halek 
what? - min ? 
come! - yalla 
........

----------

Power - hayl 
Sun - schimscho 
my Darling -  ya habebe  
Dog - kalb (mostly used to insult someone) 
Water - maye 
King - Negus or Malik 
new - haddis 
good/nice - quaeis 
enough! - keffaya! 
Eye - ayn 
.............

----------

> Sun - schimscho

 You mean shams?

----------

> Originally Posted by Anonymous  Sun - schimscho   You mean shams?

 Sa! Sun = schimsch or shams, in Ethiopic its sehai.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

How different are the dialects from the Standard Arabic? If one learns STA, would one still be able to understand people in, say, Egypt or Saudi Arabia reasonably well? So how does one learn to speak Arabic if most textbooks focus only on STA? I'd like to learn some Arabic some day, I really like the sound of the language.

----------

> How different are the dialects from the Standard Arabic? If one learns STA, would one still be able to understand people in, say, Egypt or Saudi Arabia reasonably well? So how does one learn to speak Arabic if most textbooks focus only on STA? I'd like to learn some Arabic some day, I really like the sound of the language.

 @VendingMachine:  
I dont know if it is right what i write now, if someone knows better, PLEASE CORRECT ME! 
Well, see for example the English lanuage! The classic englisch, and see how its developed for example in USA! SLANG and so on, i think Modern Arabic is a bit different than the Classical high Arabic! And there are some differences in the dialects i think! All semitic languages are similar! (one root) . One very old language for example is "Classical Ethiopic" which came from he ancient sabean (saba) language and i think old SOUTH arabic is the same root?? 
I think @VendingMachine if you want to understand all dialects you shoudl learn the old classical arabic! And then you can try to speak with people and you will soon get used to speaking odern !   ::

----------


## Pravit

> How different are the dialects from the Standard Arabic? If one learns STA, would one still be able to understand people in, say, Egypt or Saudi Arabia reasonably well? So how does one learn to speak Arabic if most textbooks focus only on STA? I'd like to learn some Arabic some day, I really like the sound of the language.

 I have Arabic friends from various countries who can communicate with each other without too much difficulty. They say there are certain dialects they have trouble with(e.g. Morrocan) but they know a lot of the slang of the other dialects too. I don't think they talk in MSA with each other. I did read though, that the dialects are supposed to be as different as German and Dutch, or even more so, who knows.

----------

Regarding Standard Arabic or what we call in Arabic الفصحى " AlFus-haa" it is the same as it was spoken by Arabs 16 centuries ago. The only difference is the Style, and the vocabulary. The gramatical structure is the same , the declintion is also the same. It is very normal to have children understanding a poem written in 600 A.D. Arab Poet. That is because Arabic is a sacred language in Islamic Religion and also the Quran was memorized through centuries in Standard Arabic. Regarding, dialects, there are tens of them but each Arab country has a dominating dialect, usually the capital city Dialect or the majority section of society. Almost all Arab dialects are easily understood by Arabic native speakers except Morrocan and Algerian because of the fast speaking mode the have. but it is a matter of listennig adaptation to become familiar with it. Also, the vocabulary may vary a little bit.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Regarding Standard Arabic or what we call in Arabic الفصحى " AlFus-haa" it is the same as it was spoken by Arabs 16 centuries ago. The only difference is the Style, and the vocabulary. The gramatical structure is the same , the declintion is also the same. It is very normal to have children understanding a poem written in 600 A.D. Arab Poet. That is because Arabic is a sacred language in Islamic Religion and also the Quran was memorized through centuries in Standard Arabic. Regarding, dialects, there are tens of them but each Arab country has a dominating dialect, usually the capital city Dialect or the majority section of society. Almost all Arab dialects are easily understood by Arabic native speakers except Morrocan and Algerian because of the fast speaking mode the have. but it is a matter of listennig adaptation to become familiar with it. Also, the vocabulary may vary a little bit.

 Hmm, sounds like the situation with English - some speak Cockney, some speak Geordie, some speak Scouse, etc. but everybody understands 'BBC English'. So why does every Arabic textbook in the world make such a fuss about dialects then? Different vocab? Some differences in grammar? Different accents? Big smegging deal, as if it wasn't the same with English.

----------

Совеременный арабский делится на два языка :" литературный формальный " , который используется во всём арабском мире и " разговорный диалект ",  на котором говорит население определённого региона в повседневной жизни .Формальный арабский используется в прессе, радио и телевидении , на конференциях и проч. Разговорный арабский вы можете услышать на работе , дома , в песнях , кино и мыльных операх.

----------

Hello, I would like to conduct a research on Hijazi Dialect as an assignment for class. But I'm stuck!..i know i wnat to write about Hijazi, but I cannot find a research question. i dont know what to study regading the dialect.
brain freeze
abby

----------


## mahdy

Salam...  i know some standard Arabic and some Egyptian ...so...i must improve my arabic  ..so...i want some help.....how can anyone help me about that ??????? i'm very greatfull if someone help me about that.....  yea...the Sun - alshams......  ::

----------

